
The Future of U.S. Higher Education Could Be in India - Reedx
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-08-12/india-s-genius-plan-to-be-the-future-of-u-s-higher-education
======
known
Higher Education was 100% reserved to Brahmin as per
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rigveda](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rigveda)
in 700 BC in
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_Indian_history](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_Indian_history)

------
pseudonymousgun
Paid PR ?

